# Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien



## bengt (28. November 2004)

moin moin,
uuups... nur ein thema in diesem forum???  ;+ 
naja, versuchs trotzdem, mal sehen, ob ihr eine antwort parat habt...

ich weiß natürlich, daß die meisten vor allem zum meeresangeln nach norwegen fahren. 
habe aber einen kumpel, der doch vor allem an flüssen und seen unterwegs ist... und das auch in skandinavien. gibts ein empfehlenswertes buch zu schweden und norwegen, evtl. speziell lachsangeln? bald iss ja weihnachten... kann auch in engl oder norwegisch sein... 
meeresangeln in norwegen und angeln in norwegen sind doch recht meereslastig... 
vielen dank für eure hilfe,
gruß,
bengt


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

Hallo Bengt,

da gibt es z.B. die beiden Sonderausgaben "Angeln in Norwegen" und "Angeln in Schweden" von der Zeitschrift "Blinker (Jahr-Verlag). Dort findet Dein Kumpel auch etliche Revierbeschreibungen zu Forellen- und Lachsgewässern dieser Länder.

Ansonsten gibt es das Buch "Angeln in Europa", dort sind ausgewählte Reiseziele auch in Schweden und Norwegen beschrieben. Dann einige Meerforellen- und Lachsbücher, in denen auch auf die Angelei in diesen beiden Ländern eingegangen wird.

Und in gut sortierten Angelshops findest auch ein paar VHS-Videos zum Lachsangeln an den bekannten norwegischen und schwedischen Lachsflüssen - vielleicht auch eine nette Geschenkidee?

Viel Erfolg beim Einkaufsbummel

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

PS: da Du ja anscheinend Hamburger bist, schau mal Hoerning (Lilienstraße 28,20095 Hamburg) oder K&HD Fishing Supplies (Emilienstrasse 78,20259 Hamburg), die beiden Shops sind auf das Salmonidenangeln ausgerichtet und dürften entsprechende Literatur oder Filme im Laden haben.


----------



## bengt (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

moin karsten,
vielen dank für den tip, die beiden läden kenne ich noch nicht. da werde ich mich mal umschauen und wenn die sich auf salmoniden spezilisiert haben, bin ich optimistisch, da was passendes, wenn vielleicht auch kein buch, zu finden...
gruß in meine heimatstadt...
bengt


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

Viel Erfolg beim Stöbern, bengt! 

Gruß aus Kreuzberg in die Geburtsstadt meiner werten Gattin

Karsten


----------



## Seehaeschen (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

Das Buch "Angeln in Norwegen" (ein ausführlicher Wegweiser für Feunde des Angelsports) kann ich auch empfehlen. Mußt bloß gucken, dass es die neuste Ausgabe ist. Wir haben noch ein altes und da hat sich inzwischen vieles geändert. Unbedingt auch vor Ort erkundigen, ob die Gewässer wegen plötzlich auftretender Probleme nicht doch gesperrt sind. (war bei uns so)
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## angeltreff (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

Es gibt ein Buch speziell über das Lachsangeln in Norwegen und das ist auch recht neu. Der Autor verkauft das in Eigenregie, meist bei eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18681&item=7118038173&rd=1


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

Gut, dass Du das schreibst, Seehaeschen - hatte ich vollkommen vergessen! 

Die alte Ausgabe von "Angeln in Norwegen" ist überholt, die neue Ausgabe dagegen wesentlich aktueller von den Revierbeschreibungen, stimmt absolut!

@ Angeltreff: da hast den perfekten Tipp für mein Weihnachtsgeschenk geliefert, herzlichen Dank - kannte das Buch bis jetzt noch gar nicht! Kommt sofort auf den Wunschzettel!


----------



## bengt (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

BINGO! Volltreffer!
komme gerade von Hoerning zurück, super Empfehlung, Karsten.
und dort habe ich das von "angeltreff" genannte Buch bekommen, klasse! :m 
Da wird sich aber einer freuen! 
Naja, wenn ichs nicht behalte    macht nen guten Eindruck, das Büchlein.
Dankeschön an Euch alle...


----------



## THD (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

Gerade in die Hand gefallen:
1. ISBN 3-275-01285-1 Meerforelle und Lachse Angeln an deutschen Küsten, Europa und Übersee Thomas Hasenkrug / Frank Weissert, insg. 141 Seiten, 18 Seiten Allgemein, Biologie, 24 Seiten Gerät, 8 Seiten Wurftechnik, 29 Seiten Angeltechnik, 29 Seiten Süßwasserfischen, 13 Seiten bedeutende Angelgewässer (fast nur Europa).

THD


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

@ THD: steht auch in meinem Regal, das Buch. Absolut für Einsteiger geeignet und sachlich gut geschrieben, aber vielleicht nicht genügend Inputs für einen "Bewanderten" als Weihnachtsgeschenk, der mehr über die Reviere wissen will?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## THD (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buch Süßwasserangeln Skandinavien*

@Karsten Berlin 
Zustimmung, ist als Revierführer oder zur Tourenplanung nicht geeignet.
THD


----------

